# Recall? Tecumseh HSK 850 engine choke shaft screw destroys engine



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Spec no. 8336E on MTD Yardman 139cc small manual push snowthrower model 3IAE160-129. Built in 2006 the choke plate screw gets loose and falls / sucked into engine. The brass deflector on front of air horn will allow the choke plate and screw to get inside engine and lock engine up. Punched hole on side of crankcase too. Has anyone else seeen this happen? Sure need to move the snow in NH now?


----------

